# Been bitten again by the Minolta Hi Matic bug!



## sniper x (Sep 17, 2017)

I have a nice shape Hi Matic F that does still work. I had to do some surgery to adapt a Cr1 battery to it but it does work. Love the series. The F is my only Hi Matic but I have bid on a couple Hi Matic 9 on the bay and may win one. Do any of you have a Hi Matic? Which model and how doyou like it? I read a lot of reviews and see a ton of poeple say the 9 is probably the best one to get in the manual line due to features and the lens quality. But all these reviews I read are old. Whats the scoop? BTW I think theses little jewels are works a=of art. Any other brand a lot like these that are also as affordable and as good quality or even better out there? Like Yashica or something as compact, and as good?


----------



## smithdan (Sep 21, 2017)

have two Hi-Matics, a G2 which has no rangefinder and an AF2.  both are well made but more plasticky than the earlier models.  Don't find the auto focus feature in the AF2 to be much of an advantage.  Built in flash makes it larger  but the AA cells run the meter as well so no battery problem.  Both nice compacts marketed just before everyone went to the fully auto 35"s.  Not familiar with other models in this line but expect they all perform quite well.

Of the two, I prefer the G2 for its size and ease of use.





...and what it does...




and the AF2



...ditto..





The G2 seems to be a bit sharper,  not certain but think that the lenses are the same.  Perhaps the auto focus system is out of whack or easily fooled.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 22, 2017)

I have the AF2. Neat little camera. I've have not shot with it in a long time but I was happy with the images I shot. I agree with Smithdan about the auto focus feature but I love the pop up flash. Mine is such good shape the Passed sticker looks new.
Here it is with my Argus 75.


----------

